# OTC - Skin bleaching/lightening



## DreamWarrior (Oct 3, 2011)

I just got the okay from my derm to start skin bleaching... he was going to prescribe an agent but when I found out how much they cost, I stopped him in his tracks.  He said any OTC bleachers would work, just not as fast.

So my question to you...

Have you ever used a skin bleach?

Do you recommend a brand/product?

Any tips??

Note:  The bleach is to be used directly on my pigments, not on the whole face.


----------



## Andi (Oct 3, 2011)

I have used Ambi as well as Nadinola OTC skin lightening creams, both containing 2% hydroquinone. In addition, I was already using Retin-A which increases the penetration of hydroquinone I believe (one of the top prescription lightening creams, Tri-Luma, is a mix of 4% hydroquinone and tretinoin).

Nadinola comes in a pot (a no-no for using hydroquinone and most other skincare products) and has a very greasy texture. I already have oily skin, so I didnÂ´t use it for long.

Ambi comes in a tube and has a much lighter texture, so I enjoyed using it. I used it for a about 2 months I believe, and it did gradually lighten some sunspots.

Btw, OTC skin lightening creams (I donÂ´t use the term bleaching creams because some people still believe those creams are meant to make your skintone lighter) are fine to use allover your face. They have an effect, but like your dermatologist said, it takes longer and the effect will be less drastic. For actual melasma I doubt they would give you sufficient improvement - thatÂ´s even hard to get rid of with prescription products!

Then I ordered a prescription 4% hydroquinone cream from a Canadian online pharmacy and still used it in conjunction with Retin-A. I would say it worked about 2 times as fast as the OTC stuff. It lightened the sunspots further and I was very pleased.

Now I donÂ´t use skin lighteners anymore I am finally as diligent with daily sun protection as I always wanted to be. Plus, my skin was never prone to hyperpigmentation to begin with - I just wanted to get rid of those few sunspots.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 4, 2011)

What Canadian site did you go to, Andi? I have been thinking of getting some.



> Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have used Ambi as well as Nadinola OTC skin lightening creams, both containing 2% hydroquinone. In addition, I was already using Retin-A which increases the penetration of hydroquinone I believe (one of the top prescription lightening creams, Tri-Luma, is a mix of 4% hydroquinone and tretinoin).
> 
> ...


----------



## DreamWarrior (Oct 4, 2011)

That is exactly what he wanted to prescribe to me (Tri Lumen) but my pharmacist charges $200!! Eek!



> Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ... I was already using Retin-A which increases the penetration of hydroquinone I believe (one of the top prescription lightening creams, Tri-Luma, is a mix of 4% hydroquinone and tretinoin).


----------



## DreamWarrior (Oct 4, 2011)

Anyone heard of SkinTx or Obagi = both are available at Amazon.com w/o a prescription and contains 4% hydroquinone.


----------



## Andi (Oct 4, 2011)

I bet Obagi would work just as well, they have the Nu Derm blender (4% hydroquinone) which can be mixed with tretinoin I believe. I think LisaLisaD1 on Youtube mentioned using this. IÂ´d think even at a dermatologistÂ´s office this would be cheaper than Tri-Luma, and off amazon itÂ´d be even  cheaper! The ingredients are the same, so it should work the same. If anything, the Obagi may be a cosmetically more elegant formula than Tri-Luma...but thatÂ´s just what IÂ´m thinking, I have tried neither of course.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Oct 4, 2011)

Great!! Thanks Andi!


----------



## divadoll (Oct 4, 2011)

the site craps out on me...could be because my ip is canadian???

btw...have you looked into Alldaychemist.com?


----------



## Erich (Oct 5, 2011)

Personally i have never used the skin bleach, but i recommend the branded products. There should be some natural ingredients in it, so that it could not be much harmful to the skin.


----------

